

Finding Gogh – Using Neural Networks in Art - cordovas
https://medium.com/@kcimc/finding-gogh-76ff90cbd408

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10157750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10157750)

